# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  παρατσουκλι

## vaggan

εχω δει σε μερικα μελη οτι μεταξυ του user name η ψευδωνυμο και της μπαρας που δηλωνει τα ποστ μπαινει σε καποιους ενα παρατσουκλι πχ tasos green the blacksmith.το bkacksmith που ειναι μεταξυ user name και μπαρας συμμετοχης εγω το λεω παρατσουκλι πως μπορω να βαλω τετοιο?η αυτο αποφασιζεται απο τους mods?

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο αποφασίζεται από τους διαχειριστες βασει της συμμετοχης του μελους,τιμητικα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

ακομα περιμενω τον τιτλο "the as@#$%le" :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> ακομα περιμενω τον τιτλο "the as@#$%le"


Σε αντιπροσωπεύει, αλήθεια?

----------


## tolis93

> Σε αντιπροσωπεύει, αλήθεια?


δε ξερω αφινω τους μοντς να αποφασησουν :01. Mr. Green:  πλακα κανουμε :03. Thumb Down:  :01. Angry:

----------


## exkaliber

> Αυτο αποφασίζεται από τους διαχειριστες βασει της συμμετοχης του μελους,*τιμητικα*


εσσεται ημαρ

----------


## vaggan

> Αυτο αποφασίζεται από τους διαχειριστες βασει της συμμετοχης του μελους,τιμητικα


γιαυτο ρωταω εχω δει ατομα με χιλια ποστ να το εχουν και αλλα με 3000 να μην εχουν δεν ειναι λιγο κριμα :01. Unsure:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν μας απασχολουν τα αριθμητικα ποστς αλλα τα ποιοτικα,αν καποιος ειναι μονο στα χαβαλετζιδικα και στα σπαμ,ή το μεγαλύτερο μερος αυτων, δεν "μετρανε" σε αυτο το κομματι.
Εκτος αυτου,δεν εχει τεθει καποιο όριο,αν δηλαδη πατησει καποιος τα 2000 ποστς θα παρει rank,εχει να κανει και με τον τρόπο γραφης τους,καποιο ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηριστικο ή κατι που να τον αντιπροσωπευει.Γενικα δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο όμως. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Δεν μας απασχολουν τα αριθμητικα ποστς αλλα τα ποιοτικα,αν καποιος ειναι μονο στα χαβαλετζιδικα και στα σπαμ,ή το μεγαλύτερο μερος αυτων, δεν "μετρανε" σε αυτο το κομματι.
> Εκτος αυτου,δεν εχει τεθει καποιο όριο,αν δηλαδη πατησει καποιος τα 2000 ποστς θα παρει rank,εχει να κανει και με τον τρόπο γραφης τους,καποιο ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηριστικο ή κατι που να τον αντιπροσωπευει.Γενικα δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο όμως.


τωρα το επιασα ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

για τη λιλα εχω βρει ενα ωραιο,μοιαζει και με το username της...δειτε τις φοτο 8α το βρειτε και εσεις...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sofos

> για τη λιλα εχω βρει ενα ωραιο,μοιαζει και με το username της...δειτε τις φοτο 8α το βρειτε και εσεις...χαχαχαχαχα


για πες γιατι δε το πιασα  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

Δώσε!
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## vagg

εσυ κοπελα μου δεν εισαι λιλα,εσυ εισαι κ@βλιλα!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Ηλαπ

> εσυ κοπελα μου δεν εισαι λιλα,εσυ εισαι κ@βλιλα!!!


Χαχαχαχα μου αρεσει φιλε που μιλας τοσο ρομαντικα  :01. Razz: 


Και κατι ασχετο αλλα και μια και το θυμηθηκα λιλα, μηπως πηγαινεις γυμν στα joe weider στην δραγατσανιου?????

----------


## beefmeup

> εσυ κοπελα μου δεν εισαι λιλα,εσυ εισαι κ@βλιλα!!!


σεμνα φιλε,υπαρχουν κ ορια..

----------


## lila_1

> εσυ κοπελα μου δεν εισαι λιλα,εσυ εισαι κ@βλιλα!!!


Και που να δείς και τη μούρη!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Κ@βλίλα και καφρίλα μαζί  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> Και κατι ασχετο αλλα και μια και το θυμηθηκα λιλα, μηπως πηγαινεις γυμν στα joe weider στην δραγατσανιου?????



Όχι, καμία σχέση. Που πέφτει αυτή?

----------


## giannis64

> εχω δει σε μερικα μελη οτι μεταξυ του user name η ψευδωνυμο και της μπαρας που δηλωνει τα ποστ μπαινει σε καποιους ενα παρατσουκλι πχ tasos green the blacksmith.το bkacksmith που ειναι μεταξυ user name και μπαρας συμμετοχης εγω το λεω παρατσουκλι πως μπορω να βαλω τετοιο?η αυτο αποφασιζεται απο τους mods?





> Αυτο αποφασίζεται από τους διαχειριστες βασει της συμμετοχης του μελους,τιμητικα





> γιαυτο ρωταω εχω δει ατομα με χιλια ποστ να το εχουν και αλλα με 3000 να μην εχουν δεν ειναι λιγο κριμα





> Δεν μας απασχολουν τα αριθμητικα ποστς αλλα τα ποιοτικα,αν καποιος ειναι μονο στα χαβαλετζιδικα και στα σπαμ,ή το μεγαλύτερο μερος αυτων, δεν "μετρανε" σε αυτο το κομματι.
> Εκτος αυτου,δεν εχει τεθει καποιο όριο,αν δηλαδη πατησει καποιος τα 2000 ποστς θα παρει rank,εχει να κανει και με τον τρόπο γραφης τους,καποιο ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηριστικο ή κατι που να τον αντιπροσωπευει.Γενικα δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο όμως.





> τωρα το επιασα ευχαριστω



 :03. Thumb up: 

το θεμα καλυφθηκε!

----------

